# Winging it the best we can in a 40 foot long monstrosity



## paganpilgrims (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello campers. Well this appears to be more motorhome based, however we are a little bit different, We started out in a SWB Mercedes Sprinter Campervan, we decided it was a bit too small for our needs but opted to run it until it would be economically unviable to repair. So far 'Sadie' has 250,000 miles on the clock (20,000 are ours), and the only work needed besides some welding on the body work a new set of glow plugs. 

So anyway, yes too small, so whilst I'm working on a self build of a XLWB sprinter, we went and bought a compass corona 476 to continue our tradition of wild camping. Other than being mindfull of narrow roads for turning space and avoiding 1 in 5's like the plague wild camping with a caravan is a lot easier than you'd expect. We've done everything from cistercian abbeys to residential areas, Trust car parks to supermarket car parks, laybys to.... going off road in the forest of dean. 

'Cora' is a little bit scratches but nothing a bit of TLC won't cure.

Here are some snaps of places we've stayed overnight so far wilding in a caravan and campervan:


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 20, 2014)

Seems to me does not matter what you drive as long as you are having fun and travelling about  good luck  :wave:


----------



## johnkyte (Feb 20, 2014)

A 40 ft Sprinter????  I have never seen one


----------



## QFour (Feb 20, 2014)

He's a

Tugger

:scared:

Never mind perhaps one day he will see the advantages of a shorter vehicle ..


----------



## johnkyte (Feb 20, 2014)

Sorry,I misunderstood-----didnt read it properly


----------



## paganpilgrims (Feb 20, 2014)

lol, made me laugh 'tugger' check out my other thread: http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums.../34942-critique-sprinter-xlwb-camper-plz.html


----------



## Deleted member 13543 (Feb 20, 2014)

Looks like you're got the best of both worlds, then!!  I always fancied a campervan and a caravan when we stayed on sites, but never thought of actually WILDING with one!! Closest we ever got was over-nighting in a layby with our car and caravan before we changed to a motorhome!

Happy travels!!

KPx


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 21, 2014)

*caravans*

We wild with a caravan although ours is a micro one we have a VW T4 and when the grandkids come with us we need a little more sleeping space


----------



## paganpilgrims (Feb 22, 2014)

it would be great if they sold a <2m height caravan than popped up the same way the VW's do, like say the way the citreon romahomes work.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Feb 22, 2014)

paganpilgrims said:


> it would be great if they sold a <2m height caravan than popped up the same way the VW's do, like say the way the citreon romahomes work.





They do :- Gobur Caravans | BRITAIN


----------



## paganpilgrims (Feb 22, 2014)

wowsers, just need a Merc Vito now with a custom job expander!


----------



## Risky (Feb 23, 2014)

paganpilgrims said:


> it would be great if they sold a <2m height caravan than popped up the same way the VW's do, like say the way the citreon romahomes work.


Esterel/Delica 4x4. We got in to some very nice off road/wild places with this combo.










We then got rid of the little Esterel and bought this for our 3 month trip. All very nice but it showed up the issues about getting around small villages, tolls on roads, weight and mountain passes....great for easy trips but no good for longterm unless you're prepared to stay on more sites and pay for the privilege! It served it's purpose and upon our return we sold it and I built the Sprinter...happy days.


----------

